# Griz G0704 vs PM PM-25MV video comparison



## Nogoingback (Sep 26, 2020)

Ran across this and though it might be of interest.


----------



## Herbie555 (Sep 30, 2020)

I've seen that one before, but that's a good refresh since I'm once again mill shopping.

I'll throw one more option into the mix to see what people have to say: The LMS 5550 "Deluxe".  

I keep going round and round on the options in this category and keep coming back to a couple of things:  

1) It seems like if I'm sure I want DRO, then I'm probably better off just getting a factory option, since the incremental cost isn't that big.  (Like Grizzly G0704 vs G0759 is $500, PM-25 is about $600 more for the DRO option, etc., which compares favorably to buying a kit and still having to make brackets, etc.)

2) I need to understand the _real_ utility of having a power-tapping mode.  On paper, this feels like it would be super useful, since a large percentage of the intended use for this machine would be making mounting brackets, etc. for various projects - probably 75% of which will involve tapped holes.  Having never used such a machine, though, I can't speak to the real value the option adds.  

By the time I price out a PM-25 w/DRO shipped vs. an LMS 5550, the cost adder to get the power tapping isn't that much.    (Partly because I'm local-enough to LMS to get a massive break on shipping price.)  The machining envelope for the LMS is a _tad_ smaller, and weight-wise they're very close.


----------

